
Amazon Redshift – New Features - ahjones
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/11/amazon-redshift-new-features-galore.html
======
flavor8
I'd be interested in hearing from anybody using RedShift in production.
Currently shopping around for a database to store 1.5 billion interesting
things, and RedShift's at the top of my list.

Specifically - how many (small/large) nodes are you using, how big is your
data, how many simultaneous users does your setup support, and what kind of
performance do you see?

Thanks in advance.

~~~
sloth0000
I have not used Redshift in production but it's been getting pretty good
reviews thus far. I did some testing using pretty small dataset which you can
read more about here: [http://bicortex.com/amazon-redshift-review-data-
warehouse-in...](http://bicortex.com/amazon-redshift-review-data-warehouse-in-
the-cloud-is-here-part-1/) I don't think it's the answer to all data
storage/warehousing needs but it does look promising and it should only get
better.

~~~
rurounijones
Opened your page with interest but the tiny white text on black background is
eye-searing.

Even with manual zooming it is still a bit harsh due to the colours (Maybe
just me though.).

------
gopalv
HyperLogLog based COUNT DISTINCT APPROXIMATE, that's an interesting
development in there (simple algorithm, but complex math).

I wonder what hashes they are using.

~~~
dmunoz
Only tangentially related to your comment, but last year there was a series of
postings "Damn Cool Algorithms" in which the last post covered HyperLogLog in
the post on cardinality estimation [0]. Some discussion in the HackerNews
submission [1].

[0] [http://blog.notdot.net/2012/09/Dam-Cool-Algorithms-
Cardinali...](http://blog.notdot.net/2012/09/Dam-Cool-Algorithms-Cardinality-
Estimation) [1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4488946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4488946)

------
CurtMonash
It sounds as if multi-node Redshift could actually be useful now (because it's
picked up the minimally necessary data distribution options).

